# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  LG G3, LG G4, LG G5, smartphones, LG Corporation, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Manufacturer - LG Electronics

LG G5 on Wikipedia

LG G4 on Wikipedia

LG G3 on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Published on May 30, 2014




> Does the LG G3 deserve a place in TechRadar smartphone hall of fame? Find out in this weeks Phone Show, where we take an in-depth look at LG's latest Android flagship.

----------


## Airicist

LG G3 review 

Published on Jun 27, 2014




> With a QHD screen and numerous improvements over last year's G2, has LG created the ultimate smartphone?

----------


## Airicist

LG G3 Review - The Gadget Show 

Published on Jul 3, 2014




> Is LG's latest handset the smartphone of the year? We take a look in this very video review....

----------


## Airicist

Official LG G3 unboxing 

Published on Jul 31, 2014

----------


## Airicist

LG G4 Review!

Published on May 7, 2015

----------


## Airicist

LG G4 Review!

Published on May 23, 2015




> LG's 2015 flagship Android smartphone - the G4!

----------


## Airicist

LG G5 preview at MWC 2016

Published on Feb 21, 2016




> The LG G5 is a new flagship Android smartphone that combines the latest specs with a new modular concept, where extra dongles can be plugged in to enhance performance and ergonomics.

----------


## Airicist

LG G5 Unboxing: Modular is just the beginning

Published on Mar 31, 2016




> Like that best friend you haven't seen all year, so is the UPS Guy that brings your LG G5 to the front door. The LG G5 is definitely unlike any other smartphone we've seen this year. The company not only continues its legacy of expandability, but has done so in a design unlike any other that we've seen in the smartphone world to date. 
> 
> From addressing the horrible antenna lines we see everywhere else with a neat little trick we'll discuss later, to offering expandability in every dimension without compromising in design, and that dual camera at the back is something we can't wait to test. This is one review we've been really looking forward to, and it starts today.
> 
> Watch our unboxing of the LG G5, as we start preparing for more coverage to come soon.

----------

